# good tank mates for Ocellaris Clownfish?



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

title says it all


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

what size tank do you have?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Small, peaceful fish that will stay out of the clowns' way.
Yes, that's vague, but it would otherwise be a very long list.


----------

